# Tivo Experience 4 is terrible



## dsmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

I have 6 Tivos and 2 minis and the TiVo BOLT VOX has the new Tivo Experience 4. 

I've had this for 6 months and I can say there's nothing I like about Experience 4. First, the guide set-up for the tv programs moves across the screen horizontally and not vertically like the Tivo Experience 3. It take more time to scan through the programs this way because it displays less of what's coming up and depending if the program duration is more than an hour, displays the same program twice as you fast forward through the guide. Very inefficient. 

Second, when I click on a program I want to watch, Tivo starts to play one of its own commercials. I have to click on play again in order to skip the commercial. Terrible.

Third, when I click through my menu of programs I've recorded, it displays a picture or frame in the background of the TV show. I find this feature distracting. I also believe this is one of the reasons why the Tivo is slower and not as responsive. Kludgy.

I've called to see if I can switch back to the Tivo Experience 3. I can but was told I would loose all of my programs. So I ordered the new Tivo Edge and plan on transferring my programs off the TiVo BOLT VOX to the new Tivo Edge. When this is finished I'll switch my TiVo BOLT VOX to the Experience 3, transfer back the programs from the Edge to the VOX, and send the EDGE back to Tivo for a refund.

There are many other issues I have with Experience 4. It is a down grade from Tivo Experience 3. The Tivo team dropped the ball on this one. After 20 years of being impressed by the Tivo Team I would just like to know what happened.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

dsmoore said:


> Second, when I click on a program I want to watch, Tivo starts to play one of its own commercials. I have to click on play again in order to skip the commercial. Terrible.


FIX: Removing Ads Before Watching a Recorded Event



dsmoore said:


> Third, when I click through my menu of programs I've recorded, it displays a picture or frame in the background of the TV show. I find this feature distracting. I also believe this is one of the reasons why the Tivo is slower and not as responsive. Kludgy.


The background image or video can be turned off in your settings.

Video Window


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

dsmoore said:


> I've called to see if I can switch back to the Tivo Experience 3. I can but was told I would loose all of my programs. So I ordered the new Tivo Edge and plan on transferring my programs off the TiVo BOLT VOX to the new Tivo Edge. When this is finished I'll switch my TiVo BOLT VOX to the Experience 3, transfer back the programs from the Edge to the VOX, and send the EDGE back to Tivo for a refund.


Could have just used Pytivo desktop or Kmttg to download your programs off the vox then once back on TE3 you could just upload them back to the vox.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Why not use one of the 5 other TiVo's to transfer the shows to?

The Edge _cannot_ be 'improved' to TE3.

Though, you could probably transfer everything to it and back and then return it within 30 days. Now that it's ordered.

KMTTG can backup your OnePasses, Channels List and Thumbs Rating in order to make set up on the new(ly TE3'd) TiVo.

-KP


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

dsmoore said:


> there's nothing I like about Experience 4


There is a legitimate difference of opinion on this.

On the one hand there are people who agree with you; on the other hand there are deluded people.


----------



## dsmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

All my other TIVOs are full so I need the Edge to do the transfer.


----------



## dsmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

Wil said:


> There is a legitimate difference of opinion on this.
> 
> On the one hand there are people who agree with you; on the other hand there are deluded people.


I would love to know why you like the Tivo Experience 4. Lets start with the guide function. Thanks.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

dsmoore said:


> I would love to know why you like the Tivo Experience 4


Let me count the ways I like The Tivo Experience 4. Firstly, it's optional at this point, for most Tivos; you can get rid of it; I like that a lot. The second thing I like about it ... ... ... [timed out]


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

dsmoore said:


> All my other TIVOs are full so I need the Edge to do the transfer.


Once you have saved all your programs and returned the DVR's for full refund, I would advise the following:

Get a TiVo Roamio either from "fleabay" (less expensive option) or WeaKness (reputable TiVo dealer and repair service, but _sometimes_ more expensive to buy TiVo DVR). The Series 5 TiVo OTA or Roamio come with TE3, but do (perhaps not the OTA only model) allow the option to "upgrade" to TE4, but just don't select to upgrade to TE4.

The Roamios are the best TiVo DVR's for those who do not want S6 Bolts (and its problems that Roamios don't have) or the latest S7 Edge with commericals that play whilst starting playback of a recording (this is also a feture to any older TiVo models--Bolts and Roamios--that you "upgrade" to TE4). The Roamios feature both the traditional/classic TiVo Guide or the Grid guide; the choice is yours.

The Roamio OTA was being offered at a LOWER price at WeaKnees (that may have changed) than on the TiVo website. The Roamio OTA is a ONE price for the DVR that INCLUDES "Lifetime" or "All-in" at NO ADDITONAL CHARGE--EVER. If you need access to cable than you are looking to get Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro, both of which are cable ONLY and have 6 tuners (the Basic Roamio is ONLY Cable OR ONLY OTA that you choose at the Set-up process, but Roamio "Basic" have only 4 tuners).

The ONLY difference between the Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro is the size of the HDD installed by TiVo factory new or TiVo replacement. The Plus has a smaller HDD than the Pro when brand-new, but you may find sellers on "fleabay" who have upgraded their Roamio to a larger HDD.

Based upon your post, I think you will find the TiVo Roamio the best fit. It is the latest Series TiVo with TE3 out of the box (or "downgradable" to TE3 if someone had "upgraded" to TE4), that functions fast enough and is closer to the classic TiVo UI experience with all the great TiVo features such as Recordings Transfers and Recordings Streamed to view at either a TiVo Mini or another S4 or higher TiVo model.


----------



## dsmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

Wil said:


> Let me count the ways I like The Tivo Experience 4. Firstly, it's optional at this point, for most Tivos; you can get rid of it; I like that a lot. The second thing I like about it ... ... ... [timed out]


The Edge comes with TE4. No going back to TE3. If I do go back to TE3 on my Bolt I'll loose all my programs. Please continue on why you like TE4. Do you like the program guide better on the TE3 or TE4?


----------



## dsmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

Series3Sub said:


> Once you have saved all your programs and returned the DVR's for full refund, I would advise the following:
> 
> Get a TiVo Roamio either from "fleabay" (less expensive option) or WeaKness (reputable TiVo dealer and repair service, but _sometimes_ more expensive to buy TiVo DVR). The Series 5 TiVo OTA or Roamio come with TE3, but do (perhaps not the OTA only model) allow the option to "upgrade" to TE4, but just don't select to upgrade to TE4.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I do have the Roamio and it's great. I may purchase another one. Thanks again.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

dsmoore said:


> All my other TIVOs are full so I need the Edge to do the transfer.


*With all your hard drives full.. Does not seem like TE4 is an issue. *

Are you collecting TV shows as a hobby? Guess its better than stamp collecting.

Why not just buy a 8tb hard drive and save some money? You do understand that hard drives do die...

Hope it all works out for you.

Be safe.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

dsmoore said:


> Please continue on why you like TE4


Sure. I'm really puzzled about why you keep asking _me_, of all people, about this, but sure.

I'll list all the reasons right here:


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

TE4 is fine for me, although both are lacking when it comes to streaming.
My personal take on the reasons you dislike.

1. I never use the guide for anything anymore. I watch mostly recorded and streaming, and the only live stuff I watch is the occasional sports and news. The Tivo search feature is much more useful to me than the guide as I get show recommendations from these forums and other online sources and just use search to find it.

2. Pre-roll, I tolerated for a while when they were few and far between, but when they preceded every recording I called and had them disabled.

3. I actually like the program list, very snappy on my Bolt anyway. I do have TE3 on a bedroom Roamio Tivo and cannot tell any speed difference but maybe it would be slower on that Roamio if I upgraded.

Some other common grievances: 

Transfers, I have no use for this. I don't really know why I'd want to transfer anything.

Suggestions, since my original series one Tivo, I don't think I've ever been interested in watching a suggestion, maybe on the off chance a season pass recording was missed and suggestion maybe picked it up.

With that said, I can certainly understand why some folks are sticking with TE3. I would like to think that Tivo will eventually ditch TE3 and TE4 for an Android solution but that seems unlikely as this round of owners seem to want to pull away from consumer DVRs


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

For me, the big shortcomings that others have with TE4 (lack of live guide, transfers, etc.) aren’t anything that I use and the preroll ads have been removed with minimal effort.

One thing I do miss is the intuitive number shortcuts (1 = onepass; 2 = todo list; etc.), but have gotten used to the new ones I’ve set up on TE4.

TE4 pluses for me:
1. There are more shows listed on the screen when I check my wishlists for any matches.
2. The graphical icons instead of text, especially in the ‘Up’ QuickView panel (the guide that ‘sort of’ replaces the Live Guide).
3. Able to use of the new wireless adapter with my Mini VOX.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

dsmoore said:


> I have 6 Tivos and 2 minis and the TiVo BOLT VOX has the new Tivo Experience 4.
> 
> I've had this for 6 months and I can say there's nothing I like about Experience 4. First, the guide set-up for the tv programs moves across the screen horizontally and not vertically like the Tivo Experience 3. It take more time to scan through the programs this way because it displays less of what's coming up and depending if the program duration is more than an hour, displays the same program twice as you fast forward through the guide. Very inefficient.
> 
> ...


The thing about the background pictures is they dont serve a purpose. If you are zipping through the guide you dont even get a pic until you land on a title and stay there. After reading this I may **** them off as well.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pretty sure I wrote "turn them off as well". I wonder why it posted as ****.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dsmoore said:


> I have 6 Tivos and 2 minis and the TiVo BOLT VOX has the new Tivo Experience 4.
> 
> I've had this for 6 months and I can say there's nothing I like about Experience 4. First, the guide set-up for the tv programs moves across the screen horizontally and not vertically like the Tivo Experience 3. It take more time to scan through the programs this way because it displays less of what's coming up and depending if the program duration is more than an hour, displays the same program twice as you fast forward through the guide. Very inefficient.


In 6 months it's never occurred to you to up/down arrow during live tv to get the mini "live guide" program listing you want?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

After having YTTV Netflix etc for 6 months, this thread feels like I am visiting a tribe in the Amazon who has had no known contact with the outside world.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> Pretty sure I wrote "turn them off as well". I wonder why it posted as ****.


I did have fun filling in every bad word I could think of to see what fit. Closest thing I found was ****.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

dsmoore said:


> All my other TIVOs are full so I need the Edge to do the transfer.





dsmoore said:


> Thanks for the response. I do have the Roamio and it's great. I may purchase another one. Thanks again.


I think you could solve your problem by upgrading the hard drive in your Roamio to a 3TB drive .
Then transfer the shows from the TE4 Tivo to the 3TB Roamio .
Then downgrade the TE4 Tivo to TE3.
Then copy the shows back to your reverted TE3 tivo.
Then install the original drive in the 3TB Roamio to get those shows back.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

trip1eX said:


> After having YTTV Netflix etc for 6 months, this thread feels like I am visiting a tribe in the Amazon who has had no known contact with the outside world.


Why are you still here? When I got rid of WMC long ago, I didn't keep hanging out at TGB to diss all the users there.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Wil said:


> There is a legitimate difference of opinion on this.
> 
> On the one hand there are people who agree with you; on the other hand there are deluded people.


I'm probably going to get a lot of flak for saying this but I prefer the horizontal guide over the TE3 guide. I prefer to see the schedule of more than one channel on the guide. The commercial skip is great (when they decide to actually use it on shows is another issue). What I don't like is all the bugs, the pre-roll show ads, the bug that prevented TE3 boxes from accessing a TE4 box's shows (it took them 2 months to fix this), and all the other bugs.

Edit: forgot to mention all the guide info issues as well.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Why are you still here? When I got rid of WMC long ago, I didn't keep hanging out at TGB to diss all the users there.


I am certainly not here to be the joke police like yourself. I made the occasional jokes/observations in random threads along similar lines when I had Tivo for ~15 years. Get a grip! Grow a sense of humor.

also not like I ditched Tivo 5 years ago. It's a recent extraction. lol. Plus Tivo does streaming and is now making a streaming box and industry topics are discussed here.

And I can't help it but to find certain discussions that I sometimes I read amusing in respect to how the tv landscape is changing and how some have moved to them like a fish to water while others still stick to the old ancient ways. Nothing wrong with sticking to the old per se. I do it myself with various products/ practices. But there is humor there to be had. Just like my kids tease me about some of my old ways. But I guess some people or at least some people some of time are grumpy. I can't help that.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

compuguy said:


> I'm probably going to get a lot of flak for saying this but I prefer the horizontal guide over the TE3 guide. I prefer to see the schedule of more than one channel on the guide. The commercial skip is great (when they decide to actually use it on shows is another issue). What I don't like is all the bugs, the pre-roll show ads, the bug that prevented TE3 boxes from accessing a TE4 box's shows (it took them 2 months to fix this), and all the other bugs.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention all the guide info issues as well.


I'm with you. I never once used the live guide on TE3. Always used the grid guide anyways. I set my guide to only see my 8 favorite channels so I can see everything all at once. I absolutely love the modern look of TE4. I even had messaged to be one of the first people (beta testers ?) to get the update. I love the show icons and images and tiles with show artwork. I love auto commercial skip. Of course the pre roll ads sucked when I got them a month ago but a 2 min chat took care of that within less than 12 hours. Also never transferred anything because being a former Time Warner area now Spectrum about 90% of all my content is copy protected on almost all channels so couldn't if I wanted to. Only thing at the moment bugging me is the TiVo + guide ads because adding the extra line in the guide makes my 8 fav channels bump one onto a new screen. I think they should only add those for people who open TiVo + and agree to the terms of service. I never had and have no desire too. Hopefully they'll eventually have a way to remove those as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

KevTech said:


> Could have just used Pytivo desktop or Kmttg to download your programs off the vox then once back on TE3 you could just upload them back to the vox.


Not possible if your provider uses copy protection (CCI byte). For example, I'm on Cox, and they copy protect almost all channels except the locals.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

spocko said:


> Not possible if your provider uses copy protection (CCI byte). For example, I'm on Cox, and they copy protect almost all channels except the locals.


Depends on the Cox market. Here cox only protects the premiums, the others are open to use with pytivo and kmttg.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

The TE3/4 debate reminds me of folks asking me about Dish or DirectTV. I would tell people if you watch sports, get Direct. TE's are probably the same. If hacking and saving recordings to another device are for you, use TE3. It has a good set of apps to help you. 

TE4 is fine for me (I've been using Tivo for about 15 years.) I did learn (the hard way) NOT to upgrade an device that came with TE3 to TE4. SLOW..... SLOW. But my Bolt with TE4 is just fine and the guide is fast. My wife is a big fan of the voice control for searches and channel changes. 

At some point, TE3 will probably no longer be supported. No different than Apple or Microsoft no longer supporting outdated operating systems. Looks like the new Edge will NOT allow folks to downgrade to TE3. If $$$ get tight, Tivo could stop supporting TE3. I'll bet Tivo will close up before TE3 dies out. But I could be wrong.

If you like TE3, enjoy... But please don't trash TE4 users. That just gets old......

BE SAFE


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

tommiet said:


> The TE3/4 debate reminds me of folks asking me about Dish or DirectTV. I would tell people if you watch sports, get Direct. TE's are probably the same. If hacking and saving recordings to another device are for you, use TE3. It has a good set of apps to help you.
> 
> TE4 is fine for me (I've been using Tivo for about 15 years.) I did learn (the hard way) NOT to upgrade an device that came with TE3 to TE4. SLOW..... SLOW. But my Bolt with TE4 is just fine and the guide is fast. My wife is a big fan of the voice control for searches and channel changes.
> 
> ...


Trashing TE4 users is unacceptable. But trashing TE4 because we hate it (and many of us do) should be permitted without people taking it personally.

That said, I've been using TE3 and enjoying it very much. It. Just. Works. At this point, I am sitting back and letting all those bailing on Tivo now to blaze a new trail with Channels DVR (or whatever) and hoping that I can get a couple more years out of TE3 before they are doorstoppers and I'm forced to migrate to the (by then) acceptable alternative fully tested by the trailblazers.


----------

